# Repair / seal a metal roof that leaks



## Herb_Fix_R_Uppr (Jun 5, 2011)

I have a sunroom built by a company called Bittnner that leaks. I am looking at sealing the roof and would like to know if anyone has suggestions on the product to use and the best way to get this accomplished. It looks like a metal roof with 5 seals along the top. The room is 20X15.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Herb.

Have you called the company that built this and told them it leaks? 

“Sealing” roof leaks with something in a tube or can is rarely the way to go. If your new metal roof leaks then there’s a installation issue that needs to be corrected. 

Posting some pictures here of the roof and the leak inside would be a good place to start.
http://www.diychatroom.com/f19/how-attach-photo-post-12559/


----------



## Herb_Fix_R_Uppr (Jun 5, 2011)

*Pictures*

I had contacted the company a few times with no luck. The sunroom was installed by the previous owner. I have tried to attach a few pictures but I have been unable to convert them to a smaller image size. Do you have an email I can send them to?
Let me know as I am still attempting to re size the images.


----------



## dougmeeks (Jun 24, 2011)

*I have same problem*

I also have a sunroom metal type roof that leaks randomly and so I intend to use a product called Liquid Rubber by EPDM products. It seems to be the best choice from all my reading and the application is much less complicated (basically clean the roof of anything loose). It isn't cheap but then getting a roofing contractor out seems to be expensive and not always solves the problem since I might need to seal some additional seams along the joining of the roof and sides.

Read for yourself at http://www.epdmcoatings.com/liquid_rubber.html and since I have not used mine yet I cannot recommend it yet other than to say in my research it appears to be the best solution. At about $70 a gallon which covers only 45 Sq feet it better be good. The other thing is that we have some stuff that is more expensive than that we don't want ruined so I hope I am not blowing $500+. Any additional info welcome.


----------



## rusty2010 (Jan 18, 2014)

i too have have the same problem and was considering the Liquid Rubber. Did you try it and what is your opinion? thanks


----------



## dougmeeks (Jun 24, 2011)

*The FIX*

Here is what I did and it stopped it cold.

Use this:

If you have visible cracks/holes use this first on them) 
BLACK JACK Elastomeric Roof Patching Cement (Google it)

then this stuff, you can spread it with a roller or a brush.
BLACK JACK Elastomeric Roof Coating (Google it)

I also used Loctite Rainguard (a tube like caulk applies the same) on all along the connection with the house

All these items can be found at Lowes (probably at Home Depot) and depending on the size of your roof probably total cost will be $80-$150 and I am no handyman but it was easy. Only pain was having to clean the roof off with some light detergent (I actually used a watered down bleach mixture) and scrubbed the roof just to make sure, not sure it was required but it does have to be free of trash and debris.

This is AFTER I tried several things that did NOT work or were much too expensive or required excessive prep work (like the above mentioned Liquid Rubber product). I have not had a single leak in over 2.5 years and the product is guaranteed for 10-15 (price depends on the warranty of the Black Jack product). I did go back and put a second coat on a couple months later because I had bought extra but I expect that was unnecessary.

I hope this helps and does not sound hard because it really was not, the only thing is it recommends you wait 3 days after cleaning to make sure the roof is dry, then you have to make a quick sweep to remove anything that accumulated in those 3 days so you have to plan it around the weather, 7 days with no rain is best 4 minimum 3 before and 1 after, then just roll it on. I doubt I will ever have to touch it again.


----------



## rusty2010 (Jan 18, 2014)

*roof repair*



dougmeeks said:


> Here is what I did and it stopped it cold.
> 
> Use this:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information. It is very helpful. I will look into the black jack and let you know what I decided/
e


----------



## dougmeeks (Jun 24, 2011)

*Just Info*

You can read about it here and read the reviews, the cleanliness and dryness of the roof will make a difference in how well your product works

http://www.lowes.com/pd_139941-29-5...c&pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=elastomeric&facetInfo=

My application was not smooth and water does pond up there a small bit but I have never had a leak since I used this stuff so a "professional looking" result is not required to make this work BUT make sure you seal up the line where your room connects with your house (I used the Loctite RainGuard for that), my experience and research indicates that it is that connection that causes most leaks even though they may show up in other parts of the roof (water running down several feet and leaking out at a different spot.). I have read a lot of reviews before I posted this one and it seems most satisfied customers DID indeed put more than 1 coating on their roofs so that might be more of a requirement than I realized.


----------



## eharri3 (Jul 31, 2013)

dougmeeks said:


> I doubt I will ever have to touch it again.


It may be awhile, but you probably will. IF there is water ponding over your patch work up there it will find a way in and leak again until you repair the actual problem.


----------



## dougmeeks (Jun 24, 2011)

*Well*

When I said I had small ponding, I meant maybe for 24 hours max, it is always gone before then, but I will probably recoat every few year just to be safe, it really is not that hard to do. I estimate that if I only do it once every 5 years (warranty is 10) then I have still saved a lot of money and frustration (1 leak can ruin a LOT of stuff)


----------

